
Using Automated Tests to Help Teach Python with Trey Hunner – Podcast - variedthoughts
http://testandcode.com/42
======
variedthoughts
This interview with Trey Hunner discusses his use of automated tests to help
teach programming. Automated testing is a huge part of developing great
software. But many new developers don't get exposed to testing for quite a
while. But this is changing.

New ways to teach programming include automated tests from the beginning.

Trey Hunner is a former PSF director, a Python and Django team trainer, and he
has been using automated tests to help people learn Python.

